# North West/N Wales/Cumbria March opens



## Liverbirdie (Mar 1, 2016)

I might be "nomadding" it for another month or two, possibly, and bored tonight so looked through Golf Empire for up coming opens this month.

Might try and get along to a few, and have just put down weekend ones for now, but if anyone has an interest, put your name down on here and see if you can get matched up for a game, maybe even the odd mini-meet.

I havent played most of them, so would be interested to know if the courses mentioned are any good, also.

Ind=individual, PR=price for the pair,TM= price for the team for the uninitiated.:thup:

*Saturday 5th*

Whalley (IND) Â£8

Fleetwood (IND) Â£ 12.50

Silverdale (PR) Â£15

*Sunday 6th*

Oldham (PR) Â£16

*Saturday 12th*

Carus green (PR) Â£30

Ulverston (PR) Â£20

Furness (PR) 16
*
Sunday 13th*

Oldham (IND) Â£8

Bacup (PR) Â£20

Kirby Lonsdale (PR) Â£34

*Sunday 20th*

Burnley (PR) Â£20

Grange over sands (TM) Â£40

*Saturday 26th*

Silverdale (PR) Â£25

Ulverston (IND) Â£10

*Sunday 27th*

Green Haworth (IND) Â£12

Appleby (PR) Â£24

Carus Green (TM) Â£60

Holyhead (IND) Â£15

From my own memory:-

 Burnley is decent and hilly - on a par with Accrington, worth a knock.

Fleetwood - on a par with Leasowe, if you've nothing better to do.

Silverdale - quirky course, and I liked it, have to think your way round it.

Oldham - decent, worth it if not too far away, although may be still playing off mats.

Appleby - I havent played but I think it is very scenic from reviews.

Holyhead - It was frosted when I played, so hard to say, but didnt seem great.

Havent played the others, interested in peoples thoughts, especially if the Cumbria ones are worth a 1 1/2 to 2 hour drive.

Any interest put it down here, for others to see.:thup:

God, I'm bored!!!!


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 1, 2016)

I've always fancied ulverston but never got round to it, I believe its pretty decent.
Furness is ok, some good holes on there..good old fashioned links, bit of a trek but worth it if tied in with another round.

I could be up for something later in the month mate, I'll see how the shoulder is faring nearer the time :thup:


Cant believe your knocking RFGC, Wolfys ears will be twitching..


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 1, 2016)

Grange over Sands is a pleasant course that was in good nick when I played it - some good testing holes


----------



## louise_a (Mar 1, 2016)

Burnley is Moorland whereas Accrington is really Parkland.
Oldham is a strange one, 8 holes of dead flat then up onto the moor, it has several blind par 3s!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 1, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Burnley is Moorland whereas Accrington is really Parkland.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I meant more on a par with each other as a course, i.e. both 6/10 courses.


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 2, 2016)

Be up for some of these mate if dates fit in. Enough notice and I can get s bit of leave if required.


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 2, 2016)

Pete, if you (or anyone else for that matter) fancy the Burnley one, I can do that.
In work at 3 but should be able to fit in if you want.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 2, 2016)

gregbwfc said:



			Pete, if you (or anyone else for that matter) fancy the Burnley one, I can do that.
In work at 3 but should be able to fit in if you want.
		
Click to expand...

You'll have to buy some crampons Mate, its reet up int Th'ills


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 2, 2016)

Might be up for Silverdale.. Lovely little course, just spoiled a bit by the newer run of holes.. Great little downhill par 3 finish as well.. I'd have to check with the Missus, but I can't see it being too much of a problem..

Just thinking.. Ii wonder how wet Silverdale will be in March.. The newer section looks like it'll hold on to a decent amount of water.


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 2, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			You'll have to buy some crampons Mate, its reet up int Th'ills 

Click to expand...

Do these hills have eyes mate ? oo:


----------



## Birchy (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm up for a few of the Sunday ones.

If it's pairs though and you play like you did at SAOL I might beat you to death :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 2, 2016)

Birchy said:



			I'm up for a few of the Sunday ones.

If it's pairs though and you play like you did at SAOL I might beat you to death :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Or play like I did at Leasowe, and we'll get 60 points.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 2, 2016)

Not sure I can make any of these yet.

Pedro (or anyone else for that matter!), if you're looking for a game any weekend after this one let me know as I'll be playing every weekend at some point and happy to host at mine if you're not in any opens etc :thup:

Assuming the return of the biblical rain we've had the last two days is finished right enough.....

Edit, also assuming you get you're days right aswell :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 2, 2016)

Ok all, as I say not gonna play all of them, but this thread can be used for anyone wanting to organise one themselves.

I'll assess my situation each week.

So, this weekend.....Silverdale has been closed today, playing off mats/take to the side of the rough, so dunno.

Whalley - any good?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 11, 2016)

This weekend:-

*Saturday 12th

Carus green (PR) Â£30    ##### looks nice actually, not sure if tee times available though ####

Ulverston (PR) Â£20

Furness (PR) 16

Sunday 13th

Oldham (IND) Â£8

Bacup (PR) Â£20

Kirby Lonsdale (PR) Â£34 - only 1 pair left (9.00 tee time)

Anyone aboot, or thinking about a game this weekend?


*


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 11, 2016)

Me and gaz probably gonna play Hurlston hall on Sunday Â£20 if anyone wants to join us.


----------



## peterlav (Mar 13, 2016)

Do you fancy a game at my gaff, Sunday 20th?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 14, 2016)

peterlav said:



			Do you fancy a game at my gaff, Sunday 20th?
		
Click to expand...

Yes please pete.nice one.


----------



## peterlav (Mar 14, 2016)

No worries mate, anyone else care to join us?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 14, 2016)

What times tee off mate? Me and Duffers fancy it but we need an early tee, don't worry if not


----------



## peterlav (Mar 14, 2016)

Has to be after 12 on a Sunday for me to sign on 3 guests, so 12.12 is earliest


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 14, 2016)

peterlav said:



			Has to be after 12 on a Sunday for me to sign on 3 guests, so 12.12 is earliest
		
Click to expand...

Another time for me mate, I'm out Sunday afternoon. I'll let duffers know and get him to text you if that's ok P?


----------



## peterlav (Mar 14, 2016)

No problem mate


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 15, 2016)

peterlav said:



			No problem mate
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you want to fill this with the nornal crew, mate, but if a spare space a young lad in our place wants to play a "proper" links course, as has only played parkland. Hes off around 9, so no mean player, but can he handle a links.....


----------



## peterlav (Mar 15, 2016)

If no one else wants to play, then no problem 
Any takers?


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 15, 2016)

peterlav said:



			If no one else wants to play, then no problem 
Any takers?
		
Click to expand...

Itching to play S&A Pete but Mrs H has a Baby Shower on Sunday.

Bugger. 

Thanks for offering up an open invite


----------



## peterlav (Mar 15, 2016)

Pete, Duffers has just text me and wants to play
13.48 is earliest available, this ok with you?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 15, 2016)

peterlav said:



			Pete, Duffers has just text me and wants to play
13.48 is earliest available, this ok with you?
		
Click to expand...

Yep fine mate.

I'll tape the L'pool match, so no telling me we're 3 up after 20 minutes though.


----------



## peterlav (Mar 15, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep fine mate.

I'll tape the L'pool match, so no telling me where 3 up after 20 minutes though.

Click to expand...

Think you need a lie down in a dark room!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 15, 2016)

peterlav said:



			Think you need a lie down in a dark room!!
		
Click to expand...

Everton's trophy room?:rofl:


----------



## peterlav (Mar 15, 2016)

Tee booked for 13.48, last call for anyone wanting to join me, Pete & Duffers


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 21, 2016)

peterlav said:



			Tee booked for 13.48, last call for anyone wanting to join me, Pete & Duffers
		
Click to expand...

Thanks BTW, Pete.

Lovely course, next time I'll bring a partner who has played a links course, before.

I'm going to try and get 2-3 games in this week, not sure where yet - anyone else thinking about these:-

*Saturday 26th

Silverdale (PR) Â£25

Ulverston (IND) Â£10

Sunday 27th

Green Haworth (IND) Â£12

Appleby (PR) Â£24

Carus Green (TM) Â£60

Holyhead (IND) Â£15

*


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 21, 2016)

peterlav said:



			Tee booked for 13.48, last call for anyone wanting to join me, Pete & Duffers
		
Click to expand...

i have friends over this weekend or i would have.  next time pete


----------



## Vikingman (Mar 22, 2016)

Played the open at Burnley on Sunday.

We scored 41 points but didn't trouble the prizes.

46 won.

Handicaps are now 9/10ths.


----------



## Brettleon123 (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm looking for a partner to play in the open golf club am tour. I would like to play the individual events. I am 26, live in Northwich and play off 10. Anyone interested?


----------

